# Set Screen Resolution in terminal



## sonnytiger (Feb 27, 2010)

I booted from a live cd (ubuntu 9.10) to make sure everything wors, and alas, the output resolution is not suppported by the hdtv (media computer) i got into terminal just fine (Ctrl + Alt + F1) but i don't know what commands to use to set the screen resolution. ANy Ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2010)

What GUI?


----------



## sonnytiger (Feb 27, 2010)

GUI? I can't get to the gui thats why i am seeking help!  When i try to switch to gui, the resolusion out put is invalid so i can't use the gui. I need to know how to fix this problem using terminal


----------



## Melcar (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried using "safe mode" from the LiveCD menu?  That usually resolves display issues, though you will be using a low graphics mode during your Live session.


----------



## zithe (Feb 27, 2010)

sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 

Go through the on-screen directions and you'll set up pretty much everything again, including resolution.


----------



## Melcar (Feb 27, 2010)

With Karmic that won't work.
If you want a xorg.conf file you will have to create it:


```
Xorg -configure
```

That drops a xorg.conf.new file into the working directory, so just modify it as you see fit, rename it, and move it to /etc/X11 for it to work.  Restart X and the new values will be used.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 27, 2010)

EDIT:
Looks like Melcar posted before me
he can help you


----------



## Melcar (Feb 27, 2010)

The safe mode trick should work.  The only way I know to change resolutions on the fly for a graphical sessions is if X is running, so if you can't get X started or you switch to VT (by doing ctrl+alt+F1) you won't be able to do it.  In this case the only thing you can do is making changes to xorg.conf.


----------

